# PAL Summer 2011 babies - Looking for someone to take this thread... please?



## Megg33k

I'm starting this now... as I'm trying to have as much PMA as humanly possible! Hoping I don't have to back out after my bloods tomorrow! 

C'mon then! Join up!


*June 2011*

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/trGRm5.png Mary - aussiettc *EDD 5th* - Beta #1, 2, & 3 - ALL GOOD!

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/fXM6m5.png Amber - hoping:) *EDD 9th* - Betas 27th Aug, Betas 29th Aug, Appt 12th Oct

​


----------



## Beadette

Yeay for summer babies! PMA Meggy!! Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I see you stalking, Amber! Joooooooooooooooin me!


----------



## hoping:)

I'll know hopefully for sure tomorrow if I will be joining you:thumbup: I'm just waiting for darker lines... I'm sure your blood results will be great!!! If I am preggo I will be due on June 9th so right behind you!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! June 9th! I shall wait until tomorrow to add you... but I totally saw that line today! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Megg!!! I have everything crossed for you and here's to PMA :drunk: oops I mean :coffee: and :cake:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh yey to PMA.

I was waiting for someone to start a summer thread now there are June due dates.


----------



## Megg33k

I couldn't hold off and take the chance of someone else starting it, now could I?


----------



## fluffyblue

How did you get on Megg?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg, go a head and add me:happydance: I got the darker lines I wanted! I can't believe it... we got our June babies just like we planned:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

summer doesn't start untill june 21 :p

aka "oh no, keeping up with all these threads is going to be hard" LOL


----------



## hoping:)

True TB... my birthday is on the 21st but I still consider June as summer. I guess we can be floaters between Spring & Summer PAL:thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

But it has to start at June if we have Feb girls in spring lol

Amber - I see your new ticker. Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey!!!! Meg!!!! :happydance: congratulations :dance: :yipee:

hx


----------



## Megg33k

fluffyblue said:


> How did you get on Megg?

Not heard results yet... Should know in about an hour? SO NERVOUS!



hoping:) said:


> Megg, go a head and add me:happydance: I got the darker lines I wanted! I can't believe it... we got our June babies just like we planned:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Adding you! We did plan it! Now we just have to stick to the plan! Do you have anything coming up? Betas? Planning to book an early scan?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay for summer babies :) hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 (well more like 8) months ladies :flow: x


----------



## hoping:)

Yep... I have my first beta today and the second on Wednesday. I am hoping to get my results today by 5 pm but it may be tomorrow. I have my first appointment on October 12th:happydance: I am nervous and excited as well! My nausea is worse this time so hopefully I will have real morning sickness with puking and everything:haha: Tonight we start my Lovenox injections:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Negative beta... I need someone to take this thread... I'm so sorry!


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry hun :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

that honestly breaks my heart *meggles*, i can't believe it...
i mean, we all saw the line! have you showed it to them? sigh



Vickieh1981 said:


> But it has to start at June if we have Feb girls in spring lol

sssssj i was conveniently avoiding to bring that up LOL


----------



## Megg33k

No, I haven't showed them... Why would they care? LOL I mean.. The blood says it all. They don't give a shit about my fake line... How do I get this given away to an actual Summer Mummy?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So sorry megg :hugs:. Just agree with a summer mummy that they will take over thread? Then PM admin with thread link and your permission to move thread owner, and the new owner also has to M admin to confirm they will own thread. x


----------



## Megg33k

Just have to find someone willing to take it first then...


----------



## Beadette

Perhaps you could just get this thread deleted? - obviously speak to Hoping first to check she doesn't want to take it over as I think there was only the 2 of you joined so far. Then a new one can always be set up by someone else. Either that or wait until someone new join and ask them. Hun if I was past my 12 week scan I would totally take it from you. If no one has by then - and I get good news then I will take it over for you. I can't do it before though hun - I'm sure you understand. xx


----------



## Megg33k

I totally understand. That's only a week! When you get your good news, its all yours!


----------



## Beadette

I mean if a Summer mummy comes along first then please prioritise them if they want to take it over - it makes more sense for a summer mummy to run the thread- But if need be I will most definately step in. My only concern is that I don't get on the lappy everyday to update the thread so people would have to be patient with me - lol. I'd give it my best shot though hun x


----------



## hoping:)

No Megg:cry: I was not expecting that! We all saw your lines!!! 

If you need someone to take over the thread I will volunteer but I have to warn you that I'm not sure how well I can keep up on the thread... full time work, full time school and I work odd hours at the hospital. 

Let me know what you plan to do. I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Its up to you, honey! I don't think it matters to me how often it gets updated... I don't expect to be back in it much... Just being honest...


----------



## hoping:)

so... all I really need to update are the tickers on the front page right?


----------



## hb1

So sorry Megg :hugs: 

hx


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: megg


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Megg. I really truly am.

I was going to say I would be happy to take over until there were some more summer Mums but I see Amber volunteered so that's great.

Sending you huge huge huge hugs.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ and actually, we can all help Amber if it gets busy :)


----------



## hoping:)

Sweet! Thanks Tiny... I'm sure I will need your help at some point:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> so... all I really need to update are the tickers on the front page right?

I guess... add new people/tickers as they join... I don't think its so important that you keep track of coming events. This might be a question better posed to Nikki (Tulip).


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
i'm more that willing to keep it updated if you want.
I'm a stay at home mum with lost of time on my hand due to the fact that i'm awake when most of you are still alseep time difference and all that.

If someone else is taking over can i be added please i'm due on the 6th of June (which is actuallly winter here but hey)


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Megg:hugs: I was really looking forward to having you as a bump buddy. I know you will stay strong and you won't give up... after all you are a woman on a mission! In the end we will ALL be holding the babies we have been dreaming about for so long. 

I guess I don't have to worry about updating the thread right now since I'm the only one... All you June Mommies please feel free to sign up:flower:

I do have one question Megg... How do I edit the 1st page with the tickers?


----------



## Megg33k

We need to get the thread ownership switched. Its between you and Amber, Mary! I don't care which of you takes it... I just need to know who to PM and who to list as the new thread owner... Then that person will also need to PM the same mod to agree to take the thread.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm adding you now, Mary! I'll do it until we get it done! I'm not that fragile... I promise!


----------



## hoping:)

Mary, it would be awesome if you want to do it. I'm not sure I could do as good of a job as Megg does with all of her threads but I'm sure you will be on top of it:thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls.... so sorry again Meggo :kiss:

It _could_ get busy in here (the Spring thread has taken over the Winter thread already!) so I'd advise Mary to take it on rather than Amber. It's just a case of adding new people to the list really, but I like to update the Spring mummies upcoming milestones so we can all keep track and support them a bit easier - it certainly helps me wish people luck with their scans.

When I took over Spring from Tasha I just posted in the Help forum and the mods moved it for us (they could see on the thread that Tash had agreed).

Congratulations all round xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I think the help forum is the best place... I'll do that. Thanks!

P.S. I truly hate the idea of turning it over. After speaking with my FS tonight, I have some hope that I'll be back. But, in the same light, I can't put myself through running it. So, I'll happily give it to Mary, so long as she holds a spot for me in the next month or so!


----------



## Megg33k

Thread is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...ead-ownership-changed-please.html#post7064962

If you'll go post that you agree to take the thread, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks, Mary! :hugs:


----------

